# Post-Phone Interview Wait



## SFvroooom (Oct 1, 2011)

We just had our CO phone interview a few hours ago. Now we are really biting our nails in anticipation for their final decision.

For those who recently went through this: what's been your average waiting time? Days? Weeks? Months?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

SFvroooom said:


> We just had our CO phone interview a few hours ago. Now we are really biting our nails in anticipation for their final decision.
> 
> For those who recently went through this: what's been your average waiting time? Days? Weeks? Months?


I think we had a (positive) reply within a fortnight - and it may have been quicker. 
Did you feel it went well? Did it feel OK? 
The fact that your interview was a phone one is a positive thing in the first place. My understanding (unless it's changed - and we were in the UK) is that generally they'll ask for a face-to-face interview if they have any specific doubts.


----------



## SFvroooom (Oct 1, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> I think we had a (positive) reply within a fortnight - and it may have been quicker.
> Did you feel it went well? Did it feel OK?
> The fact that your interview was a phone one is a positive thing in the first place. My understanding (unless it's changed - and we were in the UK) is that generally they'll ask for a face-to-face interview if they have any specific doubts.


Hi topcat83! 

We're in California, USA and our paperwork is being handled in London. I assumed they were being cost-efficient by arranging a phone interview vs. in-person. I felt it went well and flowed very smoothly. She did ask the questions she said she was going to ask, which we prepared for. 

We just had a slight hiccup with the quality of our "landline." I don't know what the norm is in the UK, but at least in my bubble of the world, the general norm now is to not establish a traditional landline, but rather establish VoIP phone lines or just use ones mobile for everything. We gave our CO our VoIP landline number to call, since she specifically requested a landline number. That turned out horribly - there was about a 1 second delay and we ended up sounding like we were underwater. We ended up switching over to my mobile and that turned out much better.

Hopefully we'll have some good news to share soon


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

We had positive feedback directly after our phone interview then about a week 
later we got the nod for a Residence Visa.

Best of luck and hope you do not have to wait long for the result.


----------



## Jimaba (Jul 26, 2012)

All the best! Keep us updated. 

- Jimaba.com (Android)


----------



## ChrisR (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi SFvroooom

We also had positive feedback at the end of the interview and our online status was updated to accepted less than a week later, but it was two weeks to the day before the official confirmation came through - it felt liked a very long two weeks! They did seem to stick rigidly to their deadlines, ie not a day less or a day more, so try not to worry if you haven't heard anything as the deadlines approach.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

I am curious as I am currently awaiting my EOI to be progressed (currently selected) .. how long did it take you to get from your EOI being selected to the telephone interview? 

Hope it all goes well by the way!


----------



## SFvroooom (Oct 1, 2011)

Here is my timeline:

EOI submitted: 22July2011; 150 pts, no job offer
EOI selected: 27July2011
ITA rec'd: 08Aug2011
ITA posted: 01Dec2011
CO assigned: 20Mar2012
Phone interview: 26July2012


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats great!  Thanks for the info!

and good luck again!


----------



## SFvroooom (Oct 1, 2011)

It's official - we got PR. Woohooo!!!! Now the REAL fun begins.


----------



## ChrisR (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, that was quick! Congratulations ) And happy planning!


----------

